# can't connect to internet On XP host computer



## TeresaS (Mar 25, 2011)

Help, I cannot connect to internet on host computer. I can connect wirelessly to laptop but not to main computer. I have used system restore, reinstalled the router, unplugged modem and router repeatedly, tried changing the computer name etc. basically everything that I know how to do. Is there some setting that may have been changed??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is a "host" computer? What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## TeresaS (Mar 25, 2011)

I mean that the computer with the main connection is the one that I cannot connect with. It has the modem and the router directly hooked to it, I can connect on the wireless laptop Comcast said it was a router problem but if it is a router problem why does my other computer connect? I have tried everything I am thinking of rerunning the Operating system on the computer. Is this a bad thing??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am assuming you are trying to run ICS which you really do not need to do. I am also not sure why you have a second router in the mix either when all you need is a hub or a switch.


----------

